# iCAl et anniversaire



## MacJov (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis en train de faire du tri sur mes calendriers et je m'aperçois que pour une date de naissance j'ai deux calendriers : un intitulé anniversaire et l'autre birthday ? J'ai donc deux évènements à chaque fois pourquoi ?
J'ai bien une seule fiche dans mon carnet d'adresse avec la date de naissance. J'ai ce doublon uniquement sur le IPad 2 et pas sur mon macbook ?
D'où vient l'erreur ?


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Juin 2011)

MacJov a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis en train de faire du tri sur mes calendriers et je m'aperçois que pour une date de naissance j'ai deux calendriers : un intitulé anniversaire et l'autre birthday ? J'ai donc deux évènements à chaque fois pourquoi ?
> J'ai bien une seule fiche dans mon carnet d'adresse avec la date de naissance. J'ai ce doublon uniquement sur le IPad 2 et pas sur mon macbook ?
> D'où vient l'erreur ?



As tu essayé de décocher "calendar" ?


----------



## MacJov (8 Juin 2011)

Oui c'est vrai que j'aurais pu y penser !! Quand je décoche la date en rouge n'apparait plus et je n'ai donc plus qu'un seul évènement. Mais alors à quoi sert ce calendrier dans la liste ?
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre


----------

